# Grunr and Strut Twiggs co



## camotoy (Feb 16, 2015)

CLUB HAS BEEN FILLED !!!!  THANKS TO ALL WHO PM'ED OR CALLED ///GRUNT AND STRUT hunting club has 3 or 4 opening for hunters looking for a long term membership in a great club
We had a 160 1/8th gross buck killed off club a few years ago ,several 140's and 150's have been killed over the years See web site gruntandstrutclub.com and check out the pics also we have a facebook page 


The lease is on the Jones/Twiggs county line just outside of Macon, Georgia off of Highway 57 - 2 miles from Gordon and will be 1500+ acres of prime deer country. 750 of bow only and 750 bow/gun The land consists of 4-16 year old planted pine with hard wood bottoms and fingers filled with white oaks, muscadines, and persimmons. The fingers filter up from large bottoms into the pines.

There are 10 one+acre food plots and over 20 smaller food plots that have been established with travel routes in mind. There is roughly 3000 acres of QDM clubs in the surrounding area.

Roads are maintained to allow access to most of the property without an ATV.

We maintain over 30+ community stands including single, double, ground blinds and tower stands that are first come first serve. If it's your stand or a community stand, you will have multiple opportunities to "Get A Shot" at a good deer. Pin in and pin out at each gate, Primitive camp with 2 room cabin wired for generator and room for campers
   Buck rule is a 115" minimum 

Family membership $1200 includes wife and kids 
total members will be 17
lots of deer and turkeys and a hog every now and then


The club is a diversified group of hunters from young to mature, with and without children.We have several out of state members from Fla and Tennessee.We welcome anybody in to the club as long as they dont mind working hard in off season to make deer season a memorable 1 for all!! We are looking for hunters not killers and will have a 4 or 5 deer limit. Our members consider seeing deer a good hunt and killing 1 a bonus !!!!!

Pm me for ?'s or give me a call
Kerry 478 256 1516 
__________________
GRUNT & STRUT HUNTING CLUB


----------



## BigCountry19 (Feb 17, 2015)

I would like to see the property and get any other info.  Let me know if anyone is available to show.


----------



## camotoy (Feb 18, 2015)

bigcountry19  sent u a pm


----------



## BigCountry19 (Feb 18, 2015)

pm sent


----------



## camotoy (Feb 23, 2015)

I believe I have answered all PM's  If I missed 1 please send again. I can show club most any day after 4 or weekend

thanks for all the pm's 
kerry


----------



## whchunter (Feb 25, 2015)

*See*

I see the amount for a family membership and like the fact that you know that a family membership should be more money than someone who will not be bringing family but I don't see a cost for single membership.


----------



## camotoy (Feb 25, 2015)

The amount of deer that can be taken (3 does 2 bucks ) is the same for all members .  single hunter gets 5  and if a family of 4 hunts together  still only get 5 . per membership   want more pay for 2 memberships.


----------



## camotoy (Mar 3, 2015)

still have 2 openings   we had a good day last saturday !!!!


----------



## Kevin the CB (Aug 6, 2017)

PM sent


----------

